# Driving to Hamm



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Right.. I'm thinking of driving to Hamm this year.

Has anyone driven and can give me detailed instructions of what the best route is to take, where the best parking in Hamm is, and also how to get over there - ferry, tunnel, what's the best bet?

I'm pretty sure i'm too fat to be comfortable on the coach journey.. and plan on bringing back a whole car full of stuff, and as there's 4 of us I think by the time we paid for 4 coach tickets it wouldn't be any more expensive to drive anyway.

I like to get things sorted way in advance and we'll probably stay in a hotel too so that's why I'm asking now  Afterall it's less than 4 months away now!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tunnel is quicker and a bit cheaper i think.. ferry is more fun.
the route is straight forward.. its about 5/6 hours on the other side.
long old drive if ur not used to it.
there is lots of parking when u get there.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tempted to borrow my friends campervan, I'll sleep in the back and make my OH drive :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats not a bad idea.
its gonna be 500-550 miles for you each way.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Alternatively is there a train station in Hamm?

I want to stay overnight as it's my birthday, and see the sights too! (Yeah.. I'm a big travel tourist  )


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i looked into it, it was about 400 quid


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ouch I could fly for cheaper than that *and* pay someone to take my reps back for me.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, that would be a good option
then maybe meet the coach or someone at an airport?
or tnt


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Tips for Hamm

buy tom tom

Drive

Get the tunnel

stay at the mercure

flirt with the blonde maid

do not try ALL the cheese in the restaurant at breakfast prior to going to the show

and for christ sake dont drink franziskanner weissbier. it will actualy kill you

also if customs ask..................... 'its a rodent'

ps - see how many times you can get free jelly tits from the grot shop by the hotel. also see how many times you can get chucked out of it.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, its best not to lie about what you have, they can check.
as for the tom tom? i managed to get there 3 times no probs without one, but they do help i agree lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have both pet shop license and transportation license so I'm hoping customs will leave me alone


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

Ive been working the route out and looked at going via a ferry trip from Harwich to Hook of Holland, then down from there, cuts the driving and seemed to work out at a fair cost.

To be honest, I dont think Im going to go as the people who I have interested in joining in my car arent reliable enough and will probably drop out last minute leaving me with the travel costs.

Not sure if this route is tried and tested but seemed quite straight forward in my head!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodwin said:


> Ive been working the route out and looked at going via a ferry trip from Harwich to Hook of Holland, then down from there, cuts the driving and seemed to work out at a fair cost.
> 
> To be honest, I dont think Im going to go as the people who I have interested in joining in my car arent reliable enough and will probably drop out last minute leaving me with the travel costs.
> 
> Not sure if this route is tried and tested but seemed quite straight forward in my head!!


overall i wouldnt have thought there was much difference, although you would be on the ferry for a lot lot longer i suppose.
also it depends where you live in conjunction with harwich.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm.. that route doesn't look so bad.. I'm tempted to get a train to Harwich, sleep on it.. then get the ferry... sleep on that.. then just hire a car and drive the other side, because otherwise Cardiff to any port is like, 2-3.5 hours depending on where it is. I'm pretty lazy so the whole sleeping until holland thing is tempting to me


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jesus you do things the hard way lol


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i need to get there to wanna go in convoy?
dan


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> jesus you do things the hard way lol


I'm trying to do it the easy way but somehow failing :lol2: May see me end up on the coach yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Daniel said:


> i need to get there to wanna go in convoy?
> dan


nah, too much hassle


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

fair doos is there space left on the coach i though it was full me and ma dad want to go
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there are two coaches, one is full i know that much, i suspect the 2nd one is filling nicely, but there should still be gaps.
tarantulabarn on here will help dude.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks ive got a form
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Daniel said:


> thanks ive got a form
> dan


no probs mate,makes life a little easier not having to drive thats for sure... i know ur not old enough lol, but its a trek trust me lol


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

ye thanks again
dan
itll be good to meet some of you aswell


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Tips for Hamm
> and for christ sake dont drink franziskanner weissbier. it will actualy kill you


:cheers: I have a death wish.:twisted:
Graham.


----------

